# What shampoo do you use?



## HappyCamper (Jan 8, 2020)

I'm jumping in here to ask what shampoo everyone uses.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Our canine dermatologist recommends we use DermAllay, available through mail order, in our particular case for itchy skin. YMMV.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I use Earthbath Hypoallergenic shampoo mainly because it is fragrance free and also free of many undesirable ingredients. My yorkie cannot tolerate fragrances and I don’t like them either. Mia does not seem to mind scented products. This is the only shampoo I have found that has no scent. I would be interested if others have found something unscented,



Amazon.com


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

My favorite for most bathing is Chris Christensen Proline Fair Advantage. It is an all in one shampoo and conditioner, very mild, and with a very mild fragrance. It leaves the coat very soft and silky. Only on my dogs in full coat do I ever have to use a conditioner with it, and even for them, not every time… maybe every second or third bath.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

I have always used cruelty free products on human and dogs. Especially after seeing the Chinese testing on those poor little beagle puppies. It's appalling!😡


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Boo's current groomer uses the Chris Christensen line of products. His previous groomer used some type of cruelty free organic brand. However, I am unable to remember the name. I keep a bottle of a local organic line at home for emergencies.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Ditto's Mom said:


> I have always used cruelty free products on human and dogs. Especially after seeing the Chinese testing on those poor little beagle puppies. It's appalling!😡


So which one do you use?


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

mudpuppymama said:


> I use Earthbath Hypoallergenic shampoo mainly because it is fragrance free and also free of many undesirable ingredients. My yorkie cannot tolerate fragrances and I don’t like them either. Mia does not seem to mind scented products. This is the only shampoo I have found that has no scent. I would be interested if others have found something unscented,
> 
> http://[URL]https://www.amazon.com/...00079PHVG/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8[/URL]


Do you use a conditioner or do you find they're ok with this shampoo without a conditioner


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

I've used the chris Christensen one that Karen recommended. I do find the scent a little too much for me, but it does go away fairly quickly. I would usually only add conditioner to Perry's tail. 

At the moment I'm just using human baby shampoo though.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> I've used the chris Christensen one that Karen recommended. I do find the scent a little too much for me, but it does go away fairly quickly. I would usually only add conditioner to Perry's tail.
> 
> At the moment I'm just using human baby shampoo though.


Huh! I think it's one of the mildest scented ones I've tried! That's one of the things I like about it! Some of the dog shampoos I've tried have been overpowering, and some, have frankly, bothered my allergies to the extent that I've had to re-bathe the dogs to remove them... something I DON'T want to do with 4 of them!!!


----------



## Toffee170221 (Sep 10, 2021)

Although we’re in the UK both shampoos and conditioners I’ve used with Toff are made in the USA. John Paul Pet Tearless Shampoo and Conditioner and Mane’n Tail Shampoo, Conditioner and Detangler. Anything you guys know about these products and can advise is welcome but so far they seem fine and neither are strongly scented?


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> Huh! I think it's one of the mildest scented ones I've tried! That's one of the things I like about it! Some of the dog shampoos I've tried have been overpowering, and some, have frankly, bothered my allergies to the extent that I've had to re-bathe the dogs to remove them... something I DON'T want to do with 4 of them!!!


Oh it's definitely better than most and I can handle it. I just have weird issues with scent - it's something about the type of scent at times not necessarily just how strong of a scent it is (if, for example, it smelled like real fruit I'd probably be ok with it being very fragrant). When we were living in Kampala, there was one brand of fabric softener that was "peach" scented that I was fine with - and other, similar brand, "same" scent, that I could not handle at all.

With the CC shampoo, while I don't think it smells "chemically" there is a chemical note to it that my head does not like . I've just found it easier with a scentless baby shampoo for the moment.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Melissa Brill said:


> Do you use a conditioner or do you find they're ok with this shampoo without a conditioner


i have been using a little of the fragrance free conditioner with it, however next time I bathe Mia I am going to try using the shampoo without the conditioner. Someone in another group with a full coated Havanese uses this shampoo without conditioner and says it works fine for her dog. Mia is very long haired now and I thought maybe conditioner was needed but I want to try without and see how it goes. I brush and comb her everyday with long hair without spritzing her with anything which is supposedly a no no and it works fine for her. I don’t like conditioners because they seem to make hair get dirtier faster.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

mudpuppymama said:


> i have been using a little of the fragrance free conditioner with it, however next time I bathe Mia I am going to try using the shampoo without the conditioner. Someone in another group with a full coated Havanese uses this shampoo without conditioner and says it works fine for her dog. Mia is very long haired now and I thought maybe conditioner was needed but I want to try without and see how it goes. I brush and comb her everyday with long hair without spritzing her with anything which is supposedly a no no and it works fine for her. I don’t like conditioners because they seem to make hair get dirtier faster.


Conditioner from the same company? 

Definitely try without - or, like I do for Perry, if there's one area (for him - his tail) that seems to be a bit dryer you can just condition that part  )


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Melissa Brill said:


> Conditioner from the same company?
> 
> Definitely try without - or, like I do for Perry, if there's one area (for him - his tail) that seems to be a bit dryer you can just condition that part  )


The conditioner is fragrance free from Earthbath also. Mia is almost in full coat so I thought conditioner might be needed. However, I am definitely going to try to do without it next time and see how it goes.


----------



## KristenC (Sep 20, 2021)

I now use CC Spectrum 10 shampoo and conditioner. We have really dry house so three times a week I have to spritz her due to static.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

KristenC said:


> I now use CC Spectrum 10 shampoo and conditioner. We have really dry house so three times a week I have to spritz her due to static.


I have found that less bathing and more brushing and combing works best for Mia. It really helps distribute the natural oils.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> i have been using a little of the fragrance free conditioner with it, however next time I bathe Mia I am going to try using the shampoo without the conditioner. Someone in another group with a full coated Havanese uses this shampoo without conditioner and says it works fine for her dog. Mia is very long haired now and I thought maybe conditioner was needed but I want to try without and see how it goes. I brush and comb her everyday with long hair without spritzing her with anything which is supposedly a no no and it works fine for her. I don’t like conditioners because they seem to make hair get dirtier faster.



I think that one thing ithat makes a difference is "very long, growing out, previously cut hair", and "NEVER cut hair". Like people who have long hair and get the "ends trimmed" the ends of cut hair are less wispy, fly-away and variable in length. I think that hair that has never been cut benefits from conditioner the most. I am sure that EVENTUALLY a grown-out coat gets back to that state, but it is said that it takes about 3 years to go through the whole change-over.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

España Silk Protein Shampoo is my go to for regular bathing. Every now and then I use #1 All Systems Super-Cleaning and Conditioning shampoo if the dogs are really grimy, have lots of conditioner buildup, etc , but I don't love the smell and have to be sure I condition well as it is a clarifying shampoo. If I need to keep whites bright, namely for shows but also just to keep the dogs looking good, I use the Chris Christensen White on White. I also have a volumizing shampoo I like, but THAT is exclusively for shows 🤣


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KarMar said:


> España Silk Protein Shampoo is my go to for regular bathing. Every now and then I use #1 All Systems Super-Cleaning and Conditioning shampoo if the dogs are really grimy, have lots of conditioner buildup, etc , but I don't love the smell and have to be sure I condition well as it is a clarifying shampoo. If I need to keep whites bright, namely for shows but also just to keep the dogs looking good, I use the Chris Christensen White on White. I also have a volumizing shampoo I like, but THAT is exclusively for shows 🤣


ai also use White on White for brightening up whites… and like you, I am “blessed with a LOT of that! LOL! For show days, for adult coats, I use Pantene shampoo and conditioner. That’s still too much for Ducky’s light puppy coat. He still gets nothing but Fair Advantage, no conditioner!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

My favorite shampoo is #1 All Systems Super-Cleaning and Conditioning shampoo. If you don't care for scents it does have a stronger out of the bottle scent. I like how they smell after bathing. The best conditioner for Truffles long coat is SHOW Royal Treatment Conditioner. It makes her coat so silky and it has a light orange scent. I do like C.C. Spectrum 10 shampoo and conditioner, but the #1 All Systems shampoo leaves their coat really clean.


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

I learned about the CC Proline Fair Advantage from Karen and this Forum. We use it on Mando’s long puppy cut hair.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

I use all the Lillian Ruff products. They are cruelty-free, gluten-free, paraben free, sulfate free and made in the USA.
Delicate enough for puppies as well as mature dogs. There is a slight coconut scent, but not over whelming in my opinion.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I like it when a company is very forthright about their ingredients. I do not see ingredients listed on the Chris Christensen website. Am I missing something?

For personal care products for myself and the dogs I often check the EWG skindeep database to see if there is any information out there on the ingredients. Sometimes the data is limited but for others there is a fair amount of data. For example,









EWG Skin Deep® | What is COCAMIDE MEA


EWG’s Skin Deep rates thousands of personal care product ingredients, culled from ingredient labels on products, based on hazard information pulled from the scientific literature and industry, academic and regulatory databases.




www.ewg.org





Personal care products are one of the main ways we are exposed to endocrine disrupting chemicals. Women are most at risk since they tend to use more personal care products than men. Therefore, to me it is worthwhile checking.


----------



## lindam (Dec 16, 2020)

mudpuppymama said:


> I like it when a company is very forthright about their ingredients. I do not see ingredients listed on the Chris Christensen website. Am I missing something?


I was wondering about this too since ingredients are usually listed on the bottle. I did find the ingredients on their website but it's under the product link in the "Warranty Information". I found this looking for the ingredient list for the Proline Fair Advantage shampoo/conditioner because to me it smells like strong green oil/bengay and the smell didn't dissipate much after I washed Sunny. I don't have a sensitive nose so not sure if I got a bad batch. BTW the ingredients for this are listed as:
*Ingredients*
Water (Aqua), Methyl Paraben USP/NF, Murn PEG 400 DS, Stepanol AEG, Glycol Distearate, Fragrance # F-800496 Sage, Kathon CG II


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

lindam said:


> I was wondering about this too since ingredients are usually listed on the bottle. I did find the ingredients on their website but it's under the product link in the "Warranty Information". I found this looking for the ingredient list for the Proline Fair Advantage shampoo/conditioner because to me it smells like strong green oil/bengay and the smell didn't dissipate much after I washed Sunny. I don't have a sensitive nose so not sure if I got a bad batch. BTW the ingredients for this are listed as:
> *Ingredients*
> Water (Aqua), Methyl Paraben USP/NF, Murn PEG 400 DS, Stepanol AEG, Glycol Distearate, Fragrance # F-800496 Sage, Kathon CG II


Thank you. I am picky about a company’s transparency. If I have to work to hard to find out the ingredients or how something is processed, I just pass on the product. I prefer unscented products without any fragrances. Even a small amount is too much for me and my yorkie!


----------



## lindam (Dec 16, 2020)

I agree that this company is not transparent about their ingredients given how long it took me to find as they were hidden under the "Warranty" section on their website. I'm not sure why that is.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

lindam said:


> I agree that this company is not transparent about their ingredients given how long it took me to find as they were hidden under the "Warranty" section on their website. I'm not sure why that is.


In my experience with researching other products, I am sometimes given the reason as it is a “proprietary formula”. That is not a good reason to me and I “move on”. Consumers are becoming more knowledgeable and are searching for less toxic products to use in or on themself and their dogs, and in their homes. They deserve to know what is in the products they buy. There are many excellent companies out there who are very transparent about their products so there are more choices now. I choose to support those companies.


----------

